# Hit-run crash kills school police officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Vic Ryckaert
[email protected]ndystar.com

A Carmel Clay Schools police officer was killed late Thursday in a hit and run crash on the Far Northside.














Ronald Obsitnick, 42, Fishers, died of injuries he suffered in when he was riding a motorcycle that collided with a car at the intersection of 96th and Meridian streets, according to the Marion County coroner's office.
The accident is being investigated by the sheriff's departments in Hamilton and Marion Counties.
Obsitnick was not wearing a helmet.
At about 10:30 p.m., Obsitnick was riding east on 96th Street when the driver of an oncoming car made a left turn into his path, police said. The driver fled the scene.
Witnesses described the fleeing vehicle as a dark-colored car, perhaps a sports car, with front-end damage and possibly a broken windshield.

Obsitnick has worked part-time for the Carmel Clay Schools Police Department since November 2004, school district spokesman Tony Willis said.

He was a full-time officer with the department from August 1999 to December 2000, Willis said.


----------

